# Webmin - installing under apache?? Please Help!!

## Zippy

Hehe, no replies from the newbie forum...so I moved it here  :Smile: 

ok, I got apache/mod_ssl/php/mysql/iproute etc running a bulletin board.. 

I want to be able to run webmin on the same server (as "http://www.mysite.org/webmin") since when I am behind the corporate firewall, I cannot access any ports other than 80/443 for secure traffic....so... 

Ive RTFM, been to the webmin site and their guide dont seem to work either.. 

Can someone please help me figure this one out? Maybe drop me the working bit from your apache.conf/webnim config?? 

Many Thanks 

Zippy

----------

## nitro322

What exactly is your problem?  Are you not able to get it installed?  Are you not able to connect after it's installed?  I don't think it should be any more difficult than 'emerge webmin' and 'rc-update add webmin default'.  Where's your problem coming in?

----------

## mksoft

 *nitro322 wrote:*   

> What exactly is your problem?  Are you not able to get it installed?  Are you not able to connect after it's installed?  I don't think it should be any more difficult than 'emerge webmin' and 'rc-update add webmin default'.  Where's your problem coming in?

 

His problem is that he can't use access webmin outside the firewall as only ports 80 and 443 (http and https) are available to him. He wants to access webmin in a subdir under normal web server.

Zippy, you should've searched google or check webmin's documentation. A little research is good for your health  :Wink: . Here's one of the results.

----------

## Zippy

Thanks mate, I tried that from the webmin site.

Ah... I think I know the problem.... permissions

For some reason apache will not allow access. I have followed the guide a few times and still cant get it to work.

Grrrr!

Thanks anyway, as usual it will be something very simple that stops omething brilliant from working..hehe read into that what you will  :Smile: 

----------

## mksoft

What are the changes you made to apache's config files  :Question: 

Don't follow the virtual server advise. You should take the one with the new alias (2nd par. on the page).

----------

## Zippy

OK , Ill have another go tonight and post my apache.conf 

i take it the alias part shoule be something like "alias /webmin=/usr/libexec/webmin"

Is this permanent or does it need to go into /etc/conf.d/local.start?

thanks for the help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zippy

ok, I followed the second part of the Webmin guide....again  :Wink: 

I set as root : alias /webmin=/usr/libexec/webmin

(alias -p displays this. so I guess its ok)

The entries in /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf are:

<Directory /usr/libexec/webmin>

AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

DirectoryIndex index.cgi

Options ExecCGI

SetEnv WEBMIN_CONFIG /etc/webmin

SetEnv WEBMIN_VAR /var/webmin

SetEnv SERVER_ROOT /usr/libexec/webmin

SetEnv MINISERV_CONFIG /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf

</Directory>

I already have .htaccess file in /home/httpd/htdocs

my webmin.conf looks like this...

os_version=*

path=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/libexec/webmin

passwd_pindex=1

theme='Default Webmin Theme'

logtime=168

log=1

find_pid_command=ps auwwwx | grep NAME | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $2 }'

passwd_file=/etc/shadow

real_os_version=Any version

syslog=1

real_os_type=Gentoo Linux

ld_env=LD_LIBRARY_PATH

webprefix=/webmin

Apache starts fine with /etc/init.d/apache start

The board i run is ok, but http://my.site.com/webmin gives error 404

damn, grr!   :Confused: 

Lol!    :Wink: 

Have you got any pointers please?? Its driving me nuts!

----------

## mksoft

Alias is a directive for apache, not bash alias. It should be set in apache's config. See here for more information.

----------

